
GNOME files defense against patent troll - se7entime
https://www.gnome.org/news/2019/10/gnome-files-defense-against-patent-troll/
======
danShumway
> We want to send a message to all software patent trolls out there — we will
> fight your suit, we will win, and we will have your patent invalidated.

[...]

> Third: our counterclaim. We want to make sure that this isn’t just dropped
> when Rothschild realizes we’re going to fight this.

Good on them.

Patent trolls thrive on hoping companies will take the easy route out. It's
the same model as ransomware. I don't hold it against people who find
themselves in a difficult position and can't afford to fight, but capitulating
to these demands encourages trolls to try again. I have a lot of respect for
anyone who's willing to go out of their way to make a patent troll regret
filing a claim.

In case people aren't reaching the bottom of the post, Gnome has a donation
link up for legal funds: [https://secure.givelively.org/donate/gnome-
foundation-inc/gn...](https://secure.givelively.org/donate/gnome-foundation-
inc/gnome-patent-troll-defense-fund)

~~~
t0astbread
Or if you want to donate via regular bank transfer (without Plaid) you can do
that as described here: [https://www.gnome.org/support-
gnome/donate/](https://www.gnome.org/support-gnome/donate/)

It won't go specifically to the patent case though.

------
xvilka
The people behind patent trolls should be put in jail. Essentially they are
dangerous for society.

~~~
gnode
Or at least such lawsuits should be recognised as the vexatious and frivolous
litigation which they are, and sanctions made accordingly (pay the defendants'
costs, and disbarment for repeated cases).

------
kitsunesoba
Just donated $50. Their fundraising platform supports Apple/Google Pay, so
it’s super quick and easy. Don’t even have to give them card info if you don’t
want to.

~~~
alias_neo
How does this work? I've been trying to donate, desktop doesn't give me any
option other than bank account, and it doesn't support my UK bank, and even
though I have Google Pay on Android, I don't get any such option in Firefox
Mobile.

~~~
kitsunesoba
I don’t have an Android device handy but you might need to use chrome to get
Google Pay.

------
brokensegue
seems the relevant patent is [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9936086.PN.&OS=PN/9936086&RS=PN/9936086)

patented by this guy
[https://www.intellectualventures.com/buzz/insights/inventor-...](https://www.intellectualventures.com/buzz/insights/inventor-
spotlight-leigh-rothschild/)

~~~
ipozgaj
It seems that the person in question was #2 on the "patent trolls top list" in
2016

[https://www.rpxcorp.com/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/2017/05/t...](https://www.rpxcorp.com/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/2017/05/the-most-active-patent-trolls-of-2016.pdf)

~~~
Smithalicious
Heh, it seems like being #2 on a scumbag top list is the worst place you can
be; you don't even get to claim you're the biggest scumbag around.

------
dqv
I just donated $25. It was easy. Match me!

~~~
jaimex2
I'll see your $25 and raise you $50

~~~
guntars
I’ll see your $50 and raise you $100

~~~
mwfunk
I see your $100 and raise you $200

~~~
valgor
I see your $200, and thank you for your contribution to GNOME :)

------
derekp7
I was wondering, since Gnome has a lot of development sponsored by Red Hat,
and IBM now owns Red Hat, would IBM have any business interest in helping with
the defense?

~~~
phkahler
IBM spent a fortune fighting SCO, but we shouldn't expect them to be the only
ones.

------
dqpb
Is there anything we can do as a community to go after Rothschild Patent
Imaging and put them out of business?

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Regrettably, "the community" may not have standing to sue, however vile
Rothschild may be.

~~~
sigzero
Maybe not, but you can donate to the fund to help.

------
nayuki
Kudos to GNOME for standing up to the extortionist! This is similar to how
Newegg fights patent trolls too, for example: [https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/01/patent-troll-rea...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/01/patent-troll-realizes-it-sued-newegg-drops-lawsuit-the-next-
day/)

------
vkaku
Good for them. This is exactly how patent trolls should be handled.

------
dalaidunc
Definitely I plan to donate, but it's important that this gets a lot of media
attention. Patent trolls go through certain lax courts and judges who rule on
the side of patent trolls an alarming number of times. If there is enough
media attention around this then should there be any corrupt judges involved,
they will have to think twice about their verdict as it will be closely
scrutinized.

------
eneveu
Tried to donate multiple times but I keep getting an error "donation
processing failed" :/ Tried twice on mobile using Google Pay, then on desktop
using a credit card, then again with uBlock origin disabled...

------
white-moss
As one of (weekend) FLOSS software developer, I support this decision.
Donated!

